# Changement carte graphique iMac 27 inch Mid 2011



## Membre supprimé 1075026 (24 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un iMac 27-inch Mid 2011, processeur 2,7 GHz intel Core i 5, mémoire 12 Go 1333 MHz DDR3, graphisme AMD Radeon HD 6770M  512 Mo et je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible de changer ma carte graphique pour une plus puissante qui me permettrait entre autres de profiter pleinement du simulateur de vol que j'ai installé et qui est évidemment très exigeant.

Si oui quel type (réf ) de carte graphique optimale pourriez vous me conseiller ?

Peut il y avoir un risque de surchauffe des autres composants de l'ordi dû à cette nouvelle carte et que faire dans ce cas là ?

D'avance merci
bonne journée


----------



## Locke (24 Avril 2017)

Normalement tu peux, mais quand tu vois le prix pour une carte avec 1 Go... https://www.dvwarehouse.com/661-596...M-1GB-for-iMac-27-Mid-2011---NEW-p-40082.html ...ça fait réfléchir, surtout que ça proviendra des USA.

Perso, j'ai eu le même iMac, mais avec processeur i7 et une carte graphique de 2 Go. A l'époque j'utilisais Aerofly RC 7.0.7 sans problème. Maintenant c'est la version 7.4.7 dans un iMac de 2015 avec 4 Go de mémoire graphique. C'est lors de la commande qu'i faut bien se poser la question pour le futur. Est-ce que le processeur et carte graphique seront à la hauteur dans 4 ans ?

Sur ebay tu en trouveras, mais c'est la loterie... http://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_sop=1&_nkw=radeon+hd+6970m

Sur le fond, je me pose la question de savoir si dans un iMac de 2011 *SANS* carte graphique, s'il est vraiment possible d'en installer une si ce dernier ne possède qu'une puce graphique ?

Il faudrait poser la question à *esimport* qui est membre des forums et réparateur indépendant, ou mieux prend contact avec lui. Tu trouveras facilement son site avec le même nom que son pseudo sur internet ainsi que ses coordonnées.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1075026 (24 Avril 2017)

merci pour tes conseils

Un dernière question : je vois que tu parles  d'une PUCE graphique > donc à priori tu penses que ce n'est pas une carte graphique que j'ai bien que ce soit spécifié dans le  "à propos de ce Mac"  ?


----------



## Locke (24 Avril 2017)

level7 a dit:


> Un dernière question : je vois que tu parles d'une PUCE graphique > donc à priori tu penses que ce n'est pas une carte graphique que j'ai bien que ce soit spécifié dans le "à propos de ce Mac" ?


Tu as raison, c'est bien une carte graphique qui est en place.


----------



## melaure (25 Avril 2017)

Les iMacs 2011 ont tous une carte graphique, c'était encore la bonne époque ...


----------



## hdaiforever (3 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

On peut en trouver où des CG, est ce que c'est remplaçable ?
Si oui, peut on mettre plus puissant ?
J'ai déjà changé mon lecteur DVD pour un SSD.

Merci.


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2020)

On peut je crois, et il me semble avoir lu que des cartes Pro pouvaient être utilisées, mais on entre un peu dans le monde du hackintosh.

Le mien est HS malheureusement, je peux booter en mode target (l'écran s'allume bien avec le logo Apple puis Firewire) et acceèder à mes disques mais c'est tout, je ne boote sur plus rien. J'ai récupéré l'image disque test hardware full de 4 Go pour tester toute la machine et je ne trouve aucun défaut ... bien triste ... je ne retrouverais plus une machine aussi complète dans la gamme pour bobos de Cook ...


----------

